# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  تنظیم ساعت خواب...هرکی مشکل داره بیاد تو!!

## Ali 0822

سلام خدمت دوستان کنکوری و مخصوصا پشت کنکوری!!
اقا الان چند وقتیه تو تاپیکا میبینم بعضی از دوستان از جمله خودم مشکل تنظیم ساعت خواب داریم یعنی صبح ها نمیتونیم زود بیدارشیم یا شبا سر وقت بخوابیم فکر کنم این تاپیک کمک کنه به دوستان از جمله خودم! :Yahoo (56): 

1-شام سبک بخورید :
سعی کنید قبل ساعت 9 یا 8.5 شام بخورید که تو خوابم اذیتتون نکنه
2-ساعت خواب خود را به تدریج تغییر دهید! 
این اصل فکرنکنم بشه انجام داد اخه واقعا وقت نیس برا به تدریج عادت کردن
3-نور اتاق خود را تنظیم کنیید:
مثلا ساعت 11 میخواید بخوابید کم کم از ساعت 8 نور اتاق کم کنید که بدن بفهمه وقت خوابه!
4-سعی کنید به برنامه خواب خود پایبند باشید:
معلومه دیگه!!!!! :Yahoo (77): 
5-زنگ ساعت خود را ((هی)) به تاخیر نیندازید!!!!!!!
با یبار زنگ زدن سعی کنید از رختخواب بیاین بیرون.

در ضمن فکر کنم دوش گرفتنم اول صبح خیلی کمک کنه به سرحال شدن!
یه هفته فقط صبح بیدار شدن سخته بعد یه هفته عادت میکنه بدن اگه ساعتم زنگ نذارید همون ساعتی ک هر روز بیدار میشدید بیدار میشید.
میگید نه امتحان کنید!!!!!!!
موفق باشید :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Healer

من قبلا عادت کرده بودم ۱۲ بخوابم و ۷ خودکار چشام باز میشد و خوابم نمیومد
چون انجمن خاله زنکا!!!! به مادرم گفتن نه کنکوری باید روزی ۵ ساعت بخوابه که همینم زیاده!!! 
منو نذاشتن بخوابم کلا خوابم لهم ریخت جوری که شبا خوابلم نمیاد روزا خواب زمستونی میرم  :Yahoo (21): 

ممنون  :Yahoo (1): 
ورزش و صبحانه هم تاثیر داره

----------


## Amirhassan5303

تاپیک خوبیه مرسی دوست عزیز فقط یه انتقاد کاش یخورده مفصل تر بود در هر حال تنکس

----------


## Amin-jh

مورد 3م منظورتون چیه 
ینی شما چراغاتون درجه داره مثه کولر  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MeisteR

والا چراغ اتاق من ک یدونه بیشتر نیس
~__~

Sent from my GT-S7270 using Tapatalk

----------


## NilouMH

شب 12:5 برین تو تخت حتی اگه خوابتون نمیاد و حتی اگه درستون هنوز تموم نشده ینی تا 2 بیدار نمونین برای درس
صبحم 7:5 پاشین تا 8 8:30 شروع کنین
ینی یه تایم مشخص خواب و یه تایم مشخص بیدار
شامم که دوستمون گفتن دیر نخورین
مشکل من که سریع حل شد و صبحا دارم مثل ادم میخونم و خوابالو هم نیستم

----------


## Ali 0822

> تاپیک خوبیه مرسی دوست عزیز فقط یه انتقاد کاش یخورده مفصل تر بود در هر حال تنکس


امیرجان

گفتم خلاصه بگم که همه بخونن اخه همه  ی بچه ها مثل خودم حوصله خوندن متن های طولانی ندارن!

----------


## Ali 0822

> مورد 3م منظورتون چیه 
> ینی شما چراغاتون درجه داره مثه کولر


نه
عزیزم یعنی لامپای محیطتتونو کم کنید مثلا اگه 3 تا لامپ روشنه بکنش 2 تا همینجوری دیگه!

----------


## Navid70

البته اینم بگو بعضیا واقعا جغدن باید شبا بیدار بمونن

----------


## Ali 0822

> البته اینم بگو بعضیا واقعا جغدن باید شبا بیدار بمونن


کلا عادت خوبی نیست شب بیدار موندن حتی اگه به خاطر درس خوندن باشه
 :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Navid70

> کلا عادت خوبی نیست شب بیدار موندن حتی اگه به خاطر درس خوندن باشه


نه بحث درس نیست یه مستندی بود افراد رو از همین لحاظ بررسی میکرد و به دو دسته جغد و اونیکی یادم نیست چکاوک بود فکر میکنم تقسیم میکرد و از نظر علمی ثابت کرد که چنین افرادی وجود دارن و باید به نیازشون توجه به و درجای مناسب ازشون استفاده بشه.بحث درس نیست کلا زندگی و ریتمشون متفاوته

----------


## mobin7

> نه بحث درس نیست یه مستندی بود افراد رو از همین لحاظ بررسی میکرد و به دو دسته جغد و اونیکی یادم نیست چکاوک بود فکر میکنم تقسیم میکرد و از نظر علمی ثابت کرد که چنین افرادی وجود دارن و باید به نیازشون توجه به و درجای مناسب ازشون استفاده بشه.بحث درس نیست کلا زندگی و ریتمشون متفاوته


من تا همین یه سال پیش اینطوری بودم ولی خوابمو تنظیم کردم تا  کنکور هم سعی میکنم 10 بخوابم 6 بیدار

همش سر این نت رایگان شبانه هس :/

----------


## _fatemeh_

فقط روزای اول سخته زود بیدار شدن ببعدش عادت میشه 
فقط مشکل من شبایی هست که برنامه ام تموم نشده مجبور میشم بیدار بمونم درس بخونم بعد صبحش باز خواب میمونم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## John4954

کاش همه چی مثل تنظیم خواب بود :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  یازده الی یازده و نیم میخوابم نهایتا شش بیدارم بعضی روزا هم ساعت پنج.یک دیر نخوابید دو صبح به قول معروف شل از خواب بیدار نشید محکم در یک حرکت برق آسا بلند شید :Yahoo (100): وقتی هم از تخت خواب بلند شدید دوباره برنگردید توو تخت خواب :Yahoo (43):

----------


## ARAM.esh

ديگه از من خوابالو تر كه نيست قبلا روزي ١٠-١٢ ساعت ميخوابيدم
ولي امسال ديگه حداكثر ٨ بيدار ميشم. تازه الانم مامانم نيست صدام بزنه خودم قبل از ٧:٣٠ بيدار ميشم شبا هم يك ميخوابم حدودا البته تا ١١ نهايتش درس ميخونم.همه چي برميگرده به اراده.خواستم و توانستم

----------


## mahanmoonspell

من مشکلم با سر ساعت خوابیدن و ساعت 6 بیدار شدن نیست مشکلم اینه که تا ساعت 9 که درس میخونم اون موقع خوابم میگیره کسی نیست این مشکلو حل کرده باشه 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## MeisteR

دوش اب سرد بهتره یا گرم؟ :Yahoo (21): 

من صبا مشکلی با خواب ندارم عصرا خوابم میاد
ساعت 4 تا 5 ی تایم ورزش گذاشتم بعدش دوش میگیرم اب سرد باشه ادم سرحال میشه یا گرم؟

----------


## ARAM.esh

> دوش اب سرد بهتره یا گرم؟
> 
> من صبا مشکلی با خواب ندارم عصرا خوابم میاد
> ساعت 4 تا 5 ی تایم ورزش گذاشتم بعدش دوش میگیرم اب سرد باشه ادم سرحال میشه یا گرم؟


هيچكدوم ولرم اگه سرد باشه سرما ميخوري يه هفته از درست ميموني اگه گرم باشه خوابت ميگيره بدتر

----------


## arnika

> هيچكدوم ولرم اگه سرد باشه سرما ميخوري يه هفته از درست ميموني اگه گرم باشه خوابت ميگيره بدتر


ن عزیزم اگ ولرم باشه خووووبه.. ادم توحموم سرمانمیخوره..
وقتی میاد بیرون سرمامیخوره,بایدمواظب باشیم لباس کافی بپوشیم بعد حموم,وگرنه ک من الان باید هر روز سرمامیخوردم...

----------


## ARAM.esh

> ن عزیزم اگ ولرم باشه خووووبه.. ادم توحموم سرمانمیخوره..
> وقتی میاد بیرون سرمامیخوره,بایدمواظب باشیم لباس کافی بپوشیم بعد حموم,وگرنه ک من الان باید هر روز سرمامیخوردم...


خب منم گفتم ولرم ديگه عزيزم
ولي آب سرد چه توي حموم چه بعدش بيرون از حموم باعث ميشه سرما بخوري

----------


## arnika

> خب منم گفتم ولرم ديگه عزيزم
> ولي آب سرد چه توي حموم چه بعدش بيرون از حموم باعث ميشه سرما بخوري


👌👌👌عاره خانومی,درسته..

----------


## The JoKer

> هيچكدوم ولرم اگه سرد باشه سرما ميخوري يه هفته از درست ميموني اگه گرم باشه خوابت ميگيره بدتر


نه بابا سرما نمیخوری
من که بیش تر وقتا دوش سرد میگیرم  هیچیمم نمیشه 
البته هیچی مثل  خواب توی وان نمیشه 
کلا از دنیا فراموش میکنی :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Ali 0822

> دوش اب سرد بهتره یا گرم؟
> 
> من صبا مشکلی با خواب ندارم عصرا خوابم میاد
> ساعت 4 تا 5 ی تایم ورزش گذاشتم بعدش دوش میگیرم اب سرد باشه ادم سرحال میشه یا گرم؟


سر ظهر یه چرت کوتاه بزن مثلا نیم ساعت 45 دقیقه سرحال میشی!!

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> دوش اب سرد بهتره یا گرم؟
> 
> من صبا مشکلی با خواب ندارم عصرا خوابم میاد
> ساعت 4 تا 5 ی تایم ورزش گذاشتم بعدش دوش میگیرم اب سرد باشه ادم سرحال میشه یا گرم؟


آب سرد گلم!     آب سرد  فقط آدمو سرحال میکنه !!!  روش دوش گرفتن بااب سردم ازتو مجلهted   پیداکردم  اون اولای تاپیک نوشتم یه نگاه بنداز یه بار انجامش بدی تاثیرشو میبینی

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> دوش اب سرد بهتره یا گرم؟
> 
> من صبا مشکلی با خواب ندارم عصرا خوابم میاد
> ساعت 4 تا 5 ی تایم ورزش گذاشتم بعدش دوش میگیرم اب سرد باشه ادم سرحال میشه یا گرم؟


وای ن اشتباشد تواین تاپیک نیستش  روش دوش گرفتن باااب سرد توی یه تاپیک دیگه نوشتم حالا اگه خواستی   بگو تو پی وی   عکس میگیرم از روش میفرستم برات

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## ARAM.esh

> نه بابا سرما نمیخوری
> من که بیش تر وقتا دوش سرد میگیرم  هیچیمم نمیشه 
> البته هیچی مثل  خواب توی وان نمیشه 
> کلا از دنیا فراموش میکنی


خب مث كه من سوسولم  :Yahoo (21): 
دوش آب سرد بگيريد

----------


## The JoKer

> خب مث كه من سوسولم 
> دوش آب سرد بگيريد


اعتراف غم انگیزی بود  :Yahoo (2): 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MeisteR

> وای ن اشتباشد تواین تاپیک نیستش  روش دوش گرفتن باااب سرد توی یه تاپیک دیگه نوشتم حالا اگه خواستی   بگو تو پی وی   عکس میگیرم از روش میفرستم برات
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


ممنون میشم اگ زحمتشو بکشی

Sent from my GT-S7270 using Tapatalk

----------


## MeisteR

> سر ظهر یه چرت کوتاه بزن مثلا نیم ساعت 45 دقیقه سرحال میشی!!


خیلی سعی میکنم این چرت کوتاه نیم سات تا ی ساعت باشه ولی متاسفانه خواب منو بگیره کمه کمش 1 و نیم ساعت درگیرش میشم
نمیدونم چیکار کنم ب این نیم ساعت 45 دقیقه برسونمش

Sent from my GT-S7270 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ali 0822

> خیلی سعی میکنم این چرت کوتاه نیم سات تا ی ساعت باشه ولی متاسفانه خواب منو بگیره کمه کمش 1 و نیم ساعت درگیرش میشم
> نمیدونم چیکار کنم ب این نیم ساعت 45 دقیقه برسونمش
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7270 using Tapatalk


ساعت کوک کن!!
این راه حل هرکسی بلد نیستا فقط دارم به تو میگم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MeisteR

> ساعت کوک کن!!
> این راه حل هرکسی بلد نیستا فقط دارم به تو میگم


بعععله :Yahoo (4): 

ی قسمت پلنگ صورتی بود ک وقتی ساعتا و تلفن زنگ میخورد با تبر میشکستشون..
دقیقا من بعضی وقتا اینجوریم ساعتو پرت میکنم :Yahoo (21): 

Sent from my GT-S7270 using Tapatalk

----------


## elm10

به شخصه به هیچکدوم از اصل های بالا پایبند نبودم ولی مثلا اگر بخواهید به جای ساعت ۱۲ ساعت ۱۰ بخوابید کار یکی دو هفته است حداقل! ولی میشه با یک روش خاص که اکثر مشاوران هم بلد نیستند اینو دور زد که حالا بماند! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> به شخصه به هیچکدوم از اصل های بالا پایبند نبودم ولی مثلا اگر بخواهید به جای ساعت ۱۲ ساعت ۱۰ بخوابید کار یکی دو هفته است حداقل! ولی میشه با یک روش خاص که اکثر مشاوران هم بلد نیستند اینو دور زد که حالا بماند!


بماند؟؟؟؟!!!!! اگه قراراست بماند که خب ازاول راجبش هیچی نمیگفتی دیگه!

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## elm10

> بماند؟؟؟؟!!!!! اگه قراراست بماند که خب ازاول راجبش هیچی نمیگفتی دیگه!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


فقط می خواستم بگم هیچکدومش رو رعایت نمی کردم یه راه حل دیگه رو ترجیح میدم که اونم قبلا تو انجمن و جاهای دیگه گفتم ولی چون مورد انتقاد قرار می گیره نمیگم :Yahoo (110):  زیاد فرقی نمی کنه آخرش شما بعد از یه هفته ساعت خوابتون تنظیم میشه

----------


## fafaflh

ساعت بیداری چهار صبح    ساعت شروع درس خوندن  5 صبح    ساعت خواب  8 الی 9.5 شب       یک ساعت قبل از خواب   تلویزیون گوشی تعطیل   2 ساعت تو روز باشگاه میرم  یه روز در میان کلاس زبان میزان درس خوندن 12 ساعت توروز   اول صبح زیر دوش  گرم سرد   یه هفته سختی کشیدم بعد  خود بخود بدون ساعتم بیدار میشمشبام شام زیاد نمیخورمیه لیوان شیر ولرم نیم ساعت قبل از خواب خوبه>>>>

----------


## hossein943

خواب ستون برنامه ریزی کنکور !
حتما با خود می پرسید که چرا از خواب به عنوان ستون برنامه ریزی کنکور نام بردم؟  باید خدمت شما عرض کنیم که ۶ ساعت خواب در ۲۴ ساعت حتما گنجانده شود چرا که کنکور یک مسیر فرسایشی است که باید در طول این یک سال شاداب و سرحال باشید نه اینکه در یک فصل سال خودتان را در منگنه بزارید و و به اصطلاح “بکوب مطالعه کنید” و در قبالش چند ماه را به خاطر کسالت و بیماری از دست بدهید.

----------


## NilouMH

سلام
دوستانی که صبحا خوابالویین
یه ویتامین هست به اسم multidaily (مولتی دیلی) هر بستش 100 تا داره و 60هزار تومن هست این بسته
البته میتونین هرچقدر نیاز دارین بخرین روزی یه دونه بخورین دیگه خوابتون نمیا

----------


## Ali 0822

> سلام
> دوستانی که صبحا خوابالویین
> یه ویتامین هست به اسم multidaily (مولتی دیلی) هر بستش 100 تا داره و 60هزار تومن هست این بسته
> البته میتونین هرچقدر نیاز دارین بخرین صبحا روزی یه دونه بخورین دیگه خوابتون نمیا


مطمینی ویتامینه نخوریم معتاد شیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NilouMH

> مطمینی ویتامینه نخوریم معتاد شیم


اره دیگه ویتامینه,مولتی داره
حالا خواستی بخری از داروخونه بپرس درموردش

----------


## mehrdadlord

> سلام
> دوستانی که صبحا خوابالویین
> یه ویتامین هست به اسم multidaily (مولتی دیلی) هر بستش 100 تا داره و 60هزار تومن هست این بسته
> البته میتونین هرچقدر نیاز دارین بخرین روزی یه دونه بخورین دیگه خوابتون نمیا


مکانیسمش چیه ؟ بخورم بنظرت ؟ میترسم . صبحا تمرکزم پایینه . مثلا فقط میتونم تست حل کردنی بزنم . ولی سراغ زیست و حفظیات اصلن نمیتونم برم

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## NilouMH

> مکانیسمش چیه ؟ بخورم بنظرت ؟ میترسم . صبحا تمرکزم پایینه . مثلا فقط میتونم تست حل کردنی بزنم . ولی سراغ زیست و حفظیات اصلن نمیتونم برم
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


سلام
من خودم نخوردم اما دخترخالم خورده و میگه امروز خوابش نمیومده
دیگه ویتامینه مثل ویتامین امگا 3 
حالا شما یه سوالی از داروخونه هم بپرس تا مطمئن بشی

----------

